# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Bots and Programs > [Hack] Teleportation List - Skyshards, Quest hubs, Etc.

## TydusGaming

I'm in the process of collecting all the teleportation spots for JuJu's framework with the Telebooks.lua. I will be posting the list of what I have saved. I only have Stonefall complete so far, but it has all the skyshards tele points, most of the quest hubs, main cities, main elite camps, small and big dungeons, etc.

If you have some to share as well, please do so, would be awesome to get a complete compilation of all the skyshards tele locations.

To install this, all you need to do is drop it in your main folder with the framework in it. Not the lua folder or skins folder. Also, if you have already saved cords, or a list of your own, make sure to rename it to something else so it doesn't overwrite it. I'm pretty sure it has to have it's default name to enable the list.

If you have any questions or answers for me, just post them below. Please post your lists as well if you have some!  :Smile: 

Download Link: https://www.mediafire.com/?nf5xqc1dd0aojau

Virus Scan: https://www.virustotal.com/en/url/51...is/1398051976/

----------


## Augury13

Please post the link to something like mediafire. Also post a link to virustotal so we know the program aint a virus.

----------


## CryptoCombat

> Please post the link to something like mediafire. Also post a link to virustotal so we know the program aint a virus.


It's a json file, not an exe. A virustotal scan is not only unnecessary by site rules but pointless.

----------

